# Sponsering mother while studying in Germany



## shwetal14 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi 

I am planning to apply for student visa, and i want my mother to come and live with me. But for a longer duration like a year or more.

Is that some thing possible while i am studying in Germany. What are the possible alternatives.

Shwetal


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

shwetal14 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am planning to apply for student visa, and i want my mother to come and live with me. But for a longer duration like a year or more.
> 
> ...


I am unaware of any visa/permit that would allow her to stay for longer than 90 days.

Spouse and children of students might get a residence permit but even that is not encouraged. 

Why do you want your mother to stay with you? Is she financially and physically dependent on you?

Best to contact your nearest German Embassy/Consulate and ask them.


----------



## vortexigi08 (Aug 16, 2014)

Guys, can anyone put some more light on this topic ?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

As far as I know, you can get a visa for dependants. Thus if you can prove that your mother cannot live on her own and there is nobody else able to take care of her (don"t expect this to be easy: The authorities may dispute any proof you present!), then you can try.
However, you in any case need to show sufficient living space (not just a sublet room) and financial resources (approx. EUR8000/year per person) for the two of you.


----------

